# Vintage Taxidermy



## MM (Apr 18, 2000)

I was wondering if it is illegal to buy, sell or own vintage
(very old ) taxidermy mounts of non-game animals , like 
owls , hawks , birds etc.. I know a older lady that has
some and would like to sell them. There must be a grandfather-clause, I'm sure there were allot of animals
mounted before modern laws. If someone knows the laws I would appreciate any info ! Thanks...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by MM _
> *I was wondering if it is illegal to buy, sell or own vintage
> (very old ) taxidermy mounts of non-game animals , like
> owls , hawks , birds etc.. I know a older lady that has
> ...


All mounts (now fully protected animals or birds) that were had prior to a date back in the early 60's had to be tagged. It was well advertised at the time when the law gave those species full protection that those that did have them had to have them tagged. Anyone that presently has an old mount, if not tagged or a permit was not obtained back in the 60's technically is in illegal possession and anyone purchasing them without the tag or permit being with the bird or animal would also then have a problem. You would not be able to get a permit 40 years after the fact.


----------



## MM (Apr 18, 2000)

Thanks Boehr


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would also add to the above that the officers are not out there looking for old owl mounts etc. We really don't care about those old (prior to the 60's) mounts, tagged or not tagged. The problem comes up when the public hears about them in a garage sale or whatever then makes a complaint. Then the problem becomes, how does one show their mount was prior to the 60's and it wasn't poached in the 70's, especially when it was never tagged. Fact is, we have one case going now which started from a complaint from a person going to a garage sale. The suspect has not made it any easier either by telling us different stories about the mounts. Of course the CO's are still the bad guys, no matter what.


----------



## MM (Apr 18, 2000)

you are a great help boeher. glad to have you on the site. we as michigan sportsman are lucky to have you as a resource for info. it helps everyone. thanks MM


----------

